

The NoSQL Movement, LINQ, and MongoDB - Oh My - vladocar
http://www.michaelckennedy.net/blog/2010/04/22/TheNoSQLMovementLINQAndMongoDBOhMy.aspx

======
eplanit
I have a hard time with these ideas -- they're borne out of a poorly
articulated and rather obvious disdain for what is current. In fact, these
articles about NoSQL, JSON, etc. always read like they're written by whining
kids. "That stuff is old....we just want javascript....relational is too
hard...XML is too hard....we hate how SQL looks...NoSQL is easier". Yes, I'm
paraphrasing and being snide; however, I see no rigorous analysis of these
articles which detail the benefits of these ideas for information storage and
retrieval. What I do hear is "Facebook and Twitter are doing it, so it _must_
be the right thing to do".

